# Upgrade e librerie "importanti"

## rb34

A volte quando devo aggiornare world mi preoccupo. Perché se viene toccata una libreria chiave, poi ho ore di compilazione non previste.

C'è un modo per identificare le librerie chiave, anche essendo ignoranti?  :Smile: 

Vorrei qualcosa che mi dia un warning su librerie a cui si appoggiano innumerevoli pacchetti.

In teoria mi viene in mente un equery depends su ogni pacchetto... ma non so, magari la mia idea l'ha già avuta qualcuno

----------

## crisandbea

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> A volte quando devo aggiornare world mi preoccupo. Perché se viene toccata una libreria chiave, poi ho ore di compilazione non previste.
> 
> C'è un modo per identificare le librerie chiave, anche essendo ignoranti? 
> 
> Vorrei qualcosa che mi dia un warning su librerie a cui si appoggiano innumerevoli pacchetti.
> ...

 

usare genlop  per stimare il tempo di compilazione????

ciao

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> usare genlop  per stimare il tempo di compilazione????
> 
> ciao

 

Non credo che si tratti di questo, se non ho capito male rb34 vorrebbe che emerge gli dica o meno se si tratta di librerie importanti o meno (tipo con una scritta nella fase di pretend). Non è importante il fatto che siano molti pacchetti ad usare una libreria comunque ma che quella libreria cambia interaffica ABI e quindi non può essere piiù usata con pacchetti compilati con una versione precedente.

In linea teorica credo che si possa controllare a priori se una libreria rompe o meno la retrocompatibilità dando un'occhiata agli ebuild per vedere se contengono messaggi riguardanti la segnalazione di questo fatto. Generalmente ci sono sempre. Il tutto si potrebbe automatizzare facendo una ricerca con "sed" o simili e integrarlo in emerge tramite bashrc o in paludis o come tool a parte. L'implementazione di tutto questo discorso devi farla tu però!  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

prendi i pacchetti sospetti e dai un bel:

emerge -pv nome_pacchetto

 :Laughing: 

----------

## rb34

Il premio lo vince Luca89 che ha capito cosa intendessi  :Smile: 

Beh, mi sa che non esiste appunto nessuno strumento attuale che dia warning del tipo che mi piacerebbero.. qualcosa bisognerebbe fare, eh sì.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 

 

inizio ad avere un rapporto di amore/odio verso le tue faccine/link ... più odio che amore  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

